# Spraying/putting on badges for black jetta



## tori.seattle.17 (Mar 25, 2010)

I have a lovely 99 black Jetta vr6 that I want to make look even more gorgeous and have it back in great shape. It's already been improved since its purchase three months ago but the project was begun by someone who is not here anymore and needs to continue. I don't have any experience working on the aesthetics of cars so I need some advice on how to continue this job: the badges were removed and the VW sprayed a neutral color. I want to spray it matte black and polish the spots where the Jetta and vr6 badge were. How do I prep the surfaces and which paint do I use? Any advice welcome


----------



## tori.seattle.17 (Mar 25, 2010)

*Re: Spraying/putting on badges for black jetta (tori.seattle.17)*


----------



## tori.seattle.17 (Mar 25, 2010)

I also want to work out that bumper and make it look nice again, suggestions?


----------



## gooseybabby (Jun 8, 2009)

*Re: (tori.seattle.17)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tori.seattle.17* »_I also want to work out that bumper and make it look nice again, suggestions?

not a paint wiz mu i do know you can buy cans of spray paint the same exact black as the black on your car and also i would say just follow normal painting procedure preparation is key. if you search for Debadging a jetta you will find useful diy's thst wil give you the knowledge and courage to continue.BOOM


----------

